# Stick blender vs stand mixer



## bobbie.johnson (Mar 8, 2013)

Which one will bring trace faster? I have been making soap in my stand mixer (lack of stick blender) and it takes quite a while to trace. I know every recipe will trace in different times. So I just broke down an bought a new stick blender after searching lots of second hand stores for weeks with nothing. In general is a stick blender faster than other mixer?

Thanks!


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 8, 2013)

Stick blender is faster. It has to be. Its made to puree foods. Stand mixers are not.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 8, 2013)

Stickblender is so much better for soap.  I only use my stand mixer for lotions and creams.  Oh yeah and cream soap.


----------



## christinak (Mar 8, 2013)

I use a stick blender and it's so so fast that you have to be careful if you are adding anything


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 8, 2013)

I have used both and prefer the stickblender.  I use it sparingly when swirling color because it will trace fast depending on the fragrance added.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a multi-speed and I love it.


----------



## Badger (Mar 8, 2013)

Yeah, I looked at thrift shops for a stick blender before I broke down and ordered one from Amazon.  I am happy I got it though


----------



## Smee (Mar 8, 2013)

I hand-stirred my very first batch.  :crazy:

Needless to say, I bought a SB the next day.
Holy Schamoley did that second batch of soap trace fast!!!


----------



## Badger (Mar 8, 2013)

When comparing it to the time spent hand stirring, I can imagine it was *very* fast!!  I could not imagine hand stirring my soap for that long, I am such a wimp, lol.


----------



## nebetmiw (Mar 8, 2013)

A stand mixer will add air to the soap mixture too.  It will take longer to reach trace with a stand mixer.  They are great if you want to make whipped soap though.


----------



## Smee (Mar 9, 2013)

nebetmiw said:


> A stand mixer will add air to the soap mixture too.  It will take longer to reach trace with a stand mixer.  They are great if you want to make whipped soap though.



Wait...what?  Whipped soap???  Really?  How hard is it to make??

Have to chalk that onto the ol' Bucket List :clap:


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 9, 2013)

Everyone should stir their very first batch by hand says the girl that made sure she bought a stick blender before she ever started!!! Lol To those that stir all batches by hand...I salute you! I haven't used a stand mixer but I imagine the blade on the stick blender would blend much better than a stand mixer.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 12, 2013)

Cherry Bomb said:


> Everyone should stir their very first batch by hand says the girl that made sure she bought a stick blender before she ever started!!! Lol To those that stir all batches by hand...I salute you! I haven't used a stand mixer but I imagine the blade on the stick blender would blend much better than a stand mixer.



Hand stir - not happening - LOL


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 12, 2013)

I attempted to simply whisk my 80% olive oil LS the other day. I lasted about 10 minutes. Whipped out that stick blender and had my taffy in 2 minutes ROFL Never ever again.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 12, 2013)

Cherry Bomb said:


> Everyone should stir their very first batch by hand says the girl that made sure she bought a stick blender before she ever started!!! Lol To those that stir all batches by hand...I salute you! I haven't used a stand mixer but I imagine the blade on the stick blender would blend much better than a stand mixer.





Lindy said:


> Hand stir - not happening - LOL



LOL my BF would be very happy about me hand stirring my soap batter, IYKWIM. Can you imagine what my forearms would look like?

My first job was at Friendly's as a Sodajerk, go ahead laugh I do, I made all the sundaes. I had forearms of STEEL!


----------

